# Greetings to all brothers!!!



## А Тraveling Мan (Nov 7, 2016)

Greeting to all brothers here! I am a new member in this forum and I wish to all members flourish traveling on the road to the light!
I've moved from Europe to Las Vegas before an year,but moving to St. George on the end of this week.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 7, 2016)

А Тraveling Мan said:


> Greeting to all brothers here! I am a new member in this forum and I wish to all members flourish traveling on the road to the light!
> I've moved from Europe to Las Vegas before an year,but moving to St. George on the end of this week.



Welcome to the forum Brother


----------



## Scoops (Nov 8, 2016)

Welcome, Brother


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 8, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Elexir (Nov 8, 2016)

Greetings and welcome Brother.

Where in Europe did you live?


----------



## А Тraveling Мan (Nov 9, 2016)

Thank you Brother! I am Bulgarian ...it's an ancient and beautiful land


----------



## Elexir (Nov 9, 2016)

Ah, in south Europe then.

You have traveld a great distance.

Did you become a mason in Bulgaria?


----------



## А Тraveling Мan (Nov 9, 2016)

Elexir said:


> Ah, in south Europe then.
> 
> You have traveld a great distance.
> 
> Did you become a mason in Bulgaria?


I've traveled a lot, brother. North, West, South and East. That's how I collect knowledge and wisdom. Yes, my mother lodge is in Bulgaria. ...but my biggest travel is to the East!


----------



## Elexir (Nov 9, 2016)

Im kind of curious, does the GL work in all 33 degrees of AASR or just the first three?


----------



## А Тraveling Мan (Nov 9, 2016)

You are asking about my country? There are lodges of perfection, yes, as well as Chapter Rose Croix and etc.


----------



## Matt L (Nov 9, 2016)

Welcome Brother.


----------



## Elexir (Nov 10, 2016)

А Тraveling Мan said:


> You are asking about my country? There are lodges of perfection, yes, as well as Chapter Rose Croix and etc.



I was just curious since I dont know anything about masonry in Bulgaria other then that it was banned when Bulgaria was behins the iron curtain.


----------



## А Тraveling Мan (Nov 10, 2016)

On 10.9.1880 the first Bulgarian lodge “Balkan Star” based in Ruse had initiated Varna branch named “Black Sea Friends”. 14.2.1884 The lodges “Balkan Star”, “Danube Star” and “Black Sea Friends” inaugurated the first Grand Lodge of Bulgaria with the light coming from France. 
Later on 27 Nov 1917 a Grand lodge of Old and Accepted Scottish Rite was inaugurated with first Grand Master general Protogerov. On 26 Jun 1918 the first Grand Assembly elected Br. Petar Midilev as a Grand Master. On 14.11.1920 the lodge “Danube Star” 04 was again installed in Ruse and on 6 Aug 1922 the lodge “BlackSea Friends” 06 was created. On 24 Dec 1940 the “Law for Protection of the State” forced all international and secret societies in Bulgaria to be suspended and closed. It took almost an year to the Lodge to arrange the financial issues and to transfer arhieves and documents abroad. Revival of Freemasonery in Bulgaria begin in 1991 by creating several lodges. Finaly on 20 Sep 1997 the “Grand Lodge of the Ancient Free and Accepted Masons” was installed with lodge members “The Light”, “The Dawn”, “Serdika” and “BlackSea Friends.


----------



## Elexir (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks a lot, seems like Bulgaria was ahead of its time and considering the troubles other GLs in Euorope had during WWII this was a good thing.


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 11, 2016)

Greetings and welcome from the State of Idaho.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 11, 2016)

Welcome from California!


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 11, 2016)

Of which Grand Lodge are you a member?


----------



## А Тraveling Мan (Nov 14, 2016)

Grand Lodge of Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite in Bulgaria


----------



## А Тraveling Мan (Nov 14, 2016)

I am planning to move soon to St. George, Utah. Any brothers from St.George here on the forum?


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 14, 2016)

А Тraveling Мan said:


> I am planning to move soon to St. George, Utah. Any brothers from St.George here on the forum?


Unfortunately, your GL is not in amity with the GL of Utah


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 14, 2016)

http://www.grandlodge-bulgaria.org/

is the web site for the jurisdiction in Bulgaria that has general recognition.  If you are a member in a different one you may need to go through your degrees again.  Think of it as language lessons after you relocate to Utah.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 14, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> http://www.grandlodge-bulgaria.org/
> 
> is the web site for the jurisdiction in Bulgaria that has general recognition.  If you are a member in a different one you may need to go through your degrees again.  Think of it as language lessons after you relocate to Utah.


I believe UGLB has a relatively simplified process for moving to their grand lodge.   The fraternity in Bulgaria is greatly fractured.  One of the major divisions was healed, and another popped up.

One of the problems has been the attempt to revive what had been a legitimate GL, but in what has been considered an improper manner.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 14, 2016)

I was wondering what the deal was....

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## omner (Dec 1, 2016)

Welcome Brother from Mexico.


----------



## А Тraveling Мan (Dec 2, 2016)

Grand Lodge of Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite in Bulgaria has recognition by Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite, Southern Jurisdiction, USA
Most Worshipful Grand Master Nikolay Stanchev


----------



## А Тraveling Мan (Dec 2, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Unfortunately, your GL is not in amity with the GL of Utah



New
Grand Lodge of Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite in Bulgaria has recognition by Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite, Southern Jurisdiction, USA
Most Worshipful Grand Master Nikolay Stanchev


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 3, 2016)

А Тraveling Мan said:


> New
> Grand Lodge of Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite in Bulgaria has recognition by Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite, Southern Jurisdiction, USA
> Most Worshipful Grand Master Nikolay Stanchev


AASR does not recognize grand lodges. It is an appendant body.


----------



## Elexir (Dec 3, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> AASR does not recognize grand lodges. It is an appendant body.



Im curious though, as a member of a GL that has it appendat bodies under its control and who can visit the AASR SJ from a certain degree, shouldnt there be recognition from AASR SJ?

I dont belong to the OPs GL but to the GL of Sweden.


----------



## SimonM (Dec 3, 2016)

Elexir said:


> Im curious though, as a member of a GL that has it appendat bodies under its control and who can visit the AASR SJ from a certain degree, shouldnt there be recognition from AASR SJ?
> 
> I dont belong to the OPs GL but to the GL of Sweden.



GLs working with the Swedish rite are a special case. Since the SweR incorporate both craft masonry as well as high degrees the nordic GLs have recognition with both other GLs and as well as appendant bodies.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Dec 3, 2016)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 26, 2016)

Welcome to the online community here!


----------



## ugur (Jan 4, 2017)

welcome traveling to all members from masons


----------

